# Alphonso Ford Jersey



## KMoore (Sep 6, 2004)

Where can I find a jersey from his last team? We want to do something for him at our high school. I can be reached at 601 238 5179 in the states.


----------



## Marco Mitis (Dec 17, 2002)

The web site of his last team have an on line store. 
Try this address http://www.victorialibertas.it//PortalDefault.aspx?Area=store


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

even they have t-shirts with his cartoon...


----------



## KMoore (Sep 6, 2004)

I cant read Italian and I am having a hard time trying to order his jersey. Someone help. Send it to me in English.


----------



## Marco Mitis (Dec 17, 2002)

Scroll till the bottom of the page then click on "ordina" (blue rectangle)(= place an order)

them a new window will open

Go to the 1. spot
choose your "taglia" (=size) adult L or XL or whatever (not "bambino" that is for childs)

put the dot on "giocatore" (=player)
(the lower dot is to order a jersey with your name on it)

scroll to Ford

put 1 or more on "Q.tà" (=quantity)

then scroll to the bottom and fill the order form
cognome=surname
nome=name
indirizzo=street
città=city, your town
pr= leave this blank, is for Italy only
cap=zip code
paese=your country, USA?
indirizzo e.mail=e-mail address
telefono, fax, cellulare= phone, fax, mobile

The Ford jersey is 55 euros, plus shipping that will be comunicate to you by mail. Payment is COD.


----------

